# Need UPS for Corsair VX550



## blackedition91 (Feb 8, 2014)

Hey guys, 
   I need a UPS for my PC. Backup of 5 min is sufficient at full load. Budget ~ 6K.

Current Config
Corsair VX550W
AMD Phenom II X4 965 125W
2 G.Skill RAM Sticks
1 1TB HDD
3 Case Fans
1 DVD Writer
1 21.5" Full HD LED backlit monitor
1 Modem
1 KB, Mouse, 360 Controller

Planned Upgrades in the near future
AMD Radeon R9 270X
2 more HDDs(2 TB)
2 more G.Skill RAM sticks(2x4GB)



I thought of this: Buy Online APC Back UPS 700VA (BE700Y-IN) in india

The above unit also comes in 800VA, but it doesn't have USB communication port.

Also, do the APC units have problem with Corsair VX550? I previously had 500VA APC. It didn't have any problem.

Please suggest UPS for the above config.

*PS* After looking at various sites, I think I'll get 1.1kVA. BR1100CI-IN
BR1100CI-IN

Please pour in your suggestions.


----------



## harshilsharma63 (Feb 8, 2014)

an 800 VA USP wil power factor of 0.6 (typicall value for an APC UPS) will provide 480 W of power oiutput whereas a 1.1 kVA UPS will provide 660 W power. So, APC 800 VA will be good.


----------



## blackedition91 (Feb 8, 2014)

harshilsharma63 said:


> an 800 VA USP wil power factor of 0.6 (typicall value for an APC UPS) will provide 480 W of power oiutput whereas a 1.1 kVA UPS will provide 660 W power. So, APC 800 VA will be good.



Thanks. I think 1.1kVA is better as it'll provide more headroom. My PSU takes in 625W when it outputs 500W. It may provide more headroom if I overclock the CPU. The price difference is not huge between the two. Is there any better alternative for the APC one under 6k?


----------



## harshilsharma63 (Feb 8, 2014)

No, there is no better alternative available for APC. APC is a great USP manufacturer.


----------



## rijinpk1 (Feb 8, 2014)

running the pc with ups on for long time(main cut off) is a bad idea. the acitve pfc circuit of psu can be in trouble. use the ups just to save your work and then turn off your pc.


----------



## blackedition91 (Feb 9, 2014)

harshilsharma63 said:


> No, there is no better alternative available for APC. APC is a great USP manufacturer.


OK, thanks.



rijinpk1 said:


> running the pc with ups on for long time(main cut off) is a bad idea. the acitve pfc circuit of psu can be in trouble. use the ups just to save your work and then turn off your pc.


Thanks. Would the PSU be in too much trouble if it is run off the UPS for 2-5 minutes everyday?

Also, which one is more risky?
Not connecting the PC to the UPS(ignoring data loss) and letting it turn off automatically <OR>
Feeding active PFC PSU through stepped up sine wave power supplied by a UPS(using only for saving work).


----------



## rijinpk1 (Feb 9, 2014)

blackedition91 said:


> OK, thanks.
> 
> 
> Thanks. Would the PSU be in too much trouble if it is run off the UPS for 2-5 minutes everyday?
> ...



ups is absolute necessary. sudden power cuts can damage hdds and other parts too. you can run it 5 minutes with ups battery. but i dont encourage using it with more time.


----------



## blackedition91 (Feb 9, 2014)

rijinpk1 said:


> ups is absolute necessary. sudden power cuts can damage hdds and other parts too. you can run it 5 minutes with ups battery. but i dont encourage using it with more time.



Alright. Thanks. I think I'll get the APC BR1100CI-IN. Any idea about its pricing in the local markets?


----------



## kARTechnology (Feb 9, 2014)

blackedition91 said:


> Alright. Thanks. I think I'll get the APC BR1100CI-IN. Any idea about its pricing in the local markets?



spend more and get a small inverter, much better battery life and PURE sinewave
inverter have a power  factor of 0.8 better than apc ups'es


----------



## saswat23 (Feb 9, 2014)

kARTechnology said:


> s*pend more and get a small inverter*, much better battery life and PURE sinewave
> inverter have a power  factor of 0.8 better than apc ups'es



What is the expected cost? UPS+Battery?


----------



## blackedition91 (Feb 9, 2014)

kARTechnology said:


> spend more and get a small inverter, much better battery life and PURE sinewave
> inverter have a power  factor of 0.8 better than apc ups'es





> What is the expected cost? UPS+Battery?


+1. Please mention the product and cost.

OT Hey guys, what is the warranty duration of G Skill RAMs in India?


----------



## rijinpk1 (Feb 9, 2014)

getting an inverter without a ups for your pc is also not good. the switching time is more in inverter than ups when the power is cut off. so when power is cut off, it may cause the pc to restart due to the time required to switch to battery.

ripjawsx comes with 10 yeears of warranty.

ripjawsx comes with 10 yeears of warranty.


----------



## blackedition91 (Feb 9, 2014)

rijinpk1 said:


> getting an inverter without a ups for your pc is also not good. the switching time is more in inverter than ups when the power is cut off. so when power is cut off, it may cause the pc to restart due to the time required to switch to battery.
> 
> ripjawsx comes with 10 yeears of warranty.
> 
> ripjawsx comes with 10 yeears of warranty.



OK. Thanks. I'll consider the UPS then.

Regarding the RAMs, I have Ripjaws bought in June 2010(not Ripjaws X). They are throwing up a lot of errors. So, considering RMA. But the dealer is saying they only carry 3 years of warranty. Is he BSing me?


----------



## kARTechnology (Feb 10, 2014)

rijinpk1 said:


> getting an inverter without a ups for your pc is also not good. the switching time is more in inverter than ups when the power is cut off. so when power is cut off, it may cause the pc to restart due to the time required to switch to battery.
> 
> ripjawsx comes with 10 yeears of warranty.
> 
> ripjawsx comes with 10 yeears of warranty.



=======================================================
I use CORSAIR CX430V2
im using my pc for 3 years without ups. (AMARON iACE)
and my* pc doesnt reboot.*
you should put inverter in UPS MODE and changeover will be fast 

in UPS MODE the input for the inverter will be limited to 180-265V. beyond/less than this will go to battery mode immediately.

in my office pc runs off directly from sinewave inverter and no reboots there with 2 computers, printers and lights...
==========================================================
*APC has 
Stepped approximation to a sinewave **

APC HAS 2x9Ah 12v Batteries

but with a inverter u can use a 1x 80 or 100 or 150 or 200 Ah battery *
==========================================================

get

inverter 800va=640w------------ 4.6k 
exide battery 100ah-------------10k(approximate)
go to local shop and enquire.
total 14.6k  no any other wiring necessary, just like ups.
if you want fans and lights to run when pc is off then you need to modify wiring.


UTL 810 VA Pure Sine Wave Inverter for Home/Office/PC | eBay

old review last summer of this inverter on a famous inverter discussion site
Buy UTL 800 VA Inverter Online on Ebay for Rs.3700/-


----------



## blackedition91 (Feb 11, 2014)

Thanks. But unfortunately, 15K is way out of my budget.


----------

